# No communication between onboard computer and scanner



## shopaddict75 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a 2001 ford explorer sport. The check engine light came on. I took it to Aamco to try and get a code. They hooked up 2 different scanners and it couldn't communicate with the onboard computer. What are some reasons that the two is not communicating?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You took it where???

What are the symptoms?? If it does not involve the driveline (drivetrain) you are at the wrong shop. 

The check engine soon is only a warning and if addressed quickly may not be a significant problem. I have a few lights showing on my van.... the check engine is the one I watch for. If they cannot get a reading they should not get your business!! Were they hooking up to scanners?? Or was/is it scammers??


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

It could be the fuse for the port is fried. I don't know which fuse it is. Check owner's manual.

You could also go by Autozone and see if their reader will work. If you get the DTC number, be sure to write it down so you can look it up.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Bruiser:wave:

I do respect your opinion but will hold fast that if a shop will not replace a 50cent fuse to get to the source of the problem does not deserve your business. I have never had a problem reading codes and I think you might know something that I have missed. I am not aware of a break in a readout that can occur due to a fuse. I am way out of sync but I try to learn. 

I just deleted my comment on Autozone..... The opinion is strictly my own.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

There are vehicles that have a powered ALDL port. Whether the Explorer has one or not, I don't know. It seems logical a shop would check to see if the port had power. 

The only reason I mentioned Autozone is because it's free, and not to rely on them for repair advice. Usually, there is at least one person there who knows a little something about automobiles, but the chances of the person helping a customer is not good. That's why I said write the code number down. Also, if their code reader doesn't work, that's a good indication something is wrong at the Explorer end.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

I would vote on the fuse as being the problem. I have an S10 Blazer with running lights that come on when the engine runs. Not liking that, I unplugged fuse 15 and that killed it and the OBDII plug. 

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks guys!!:wave:

I learned something!!:grin:

I retract any comment in reference to Autozone. I just had a bad experience with a false test read on a critical component. It can happen anywhere.....

I need a fuse or circuit breaker for my keyboard...... one that kills the KB after 3 or 4 beers:laugh::laugh:


----------

